#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Economic Risk in Hydrocarbon Exploration

## Azad

*Economic Risk in Hydrocarbon Exploration*


Author(s): Lerche
Publisher: Academic Press
Date     : 1999
ISBN-10  : 0124441653



Economic Risk in Hydrocarbon Exploration provides a total framework for assessing the uncertainties associated with exploration risk--from beginning to end. Numerous examples with accompanying microcomputer algorithms illustrate how to quantitiatively approach economic risk. Detailed assumptions and models of economic risk are thoroughly compared. Numerical examples are given throughout to facilitate hands-on calculations using popular spreadsheet packages on personal computers.

Links :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Economic Risk in Hydrocarbon Exploration

----------


## Jasem

many thanks

----------


## OilRock

thanks very much

best regards

----------


## f81aa

Thanks

----------


## sinodas

many thanks

----------


## gp790829

thanks for sharing!!!!!!!

----------


## TRONALD2010

thanks a lot aZad!!

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks for your contribution

----------


## JuanK

Nice contribution thanks a lot

----------


## coyee

Thanks Azad, really appreciate it

----------


## paolomaldini

thanks

----------


## greges2009

Thanks.

----------


## lucombo

Thank you so so so much!!

See More: Economic Risk in Hydrocarbon Exploration

----------


## braindrain

plz upload again this good stuff..................................!

----------


## braindrain

> *Economic Risk in Hydrocarbon Exploration*
> Author(s): 
> Publisher: Academic Press
> Date     : 1999
> ISBN-10  : 0124441653
> 
> 
> 
> Economic Risk in Hydrocarbon Exploration provides a total framework for assessing the uncertainties associated with exploration risk--from beginning to end. Numerous examples with accompanying microcomputer algorithms illustrate how to quantitiatively approach economic risk. Detailed assumptions and models of economic risk are thoroughly compared. Numerical examples are given throughout to facilitate hands-on calculations using popular spreadsheet packages on personal computers.
> ...




Plz upload again link is not working........!

----------


## okbrur

dear azad,

the link is not available, upoad again please...

many t hanks

geo

----------


## gustavohd

hi, Azad
The links do not work...
Do you have new links please?
Thank you very much

----------


## Azad

I am sorry, I do not have the book but hopefully someone who downloaded can share!

Azad

----------


## Ayub

> I am sorry, I do not have the book but hopefully someone who downloaded can share!
> 
> Azad



Sure Azad, theres a fat chance of that happening.....not everyone is like you...!!!!

----------


## Ayub

as you are so grateful and appreciative for recieving the book on Economic risk in hydrocarbon exploration, then you will understand how i will feel if you send it to me on wttsnew@yahoo.co.uk..thanks in advance.

----------


## Azad

Try these - not sure if they still ok, cannot test from work.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Azad

----------


## Marty Thompson

Did a search, some links are active here...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ayub

Thanks Azad for reponding, but no luck with your links.....good news is that I manged to download it with Martys links.

----------


## Ayub

Thanks Marty, much appreciated...managed to download from megaupload site in the list of sites referenced by your link. Thanks again.

----------


## abdou2403

I need this manual,　 *hydrocarbon risk and volume assessment reference manual* (Allin Folinsbee)


could anyone help?See More: Economic Risk in Hydrocarbon Exploration

----------


## milanais

I need this book, please

----------


## abdou2403

see this link, click *Get!*

http://libgen.info/view.php?id=356986

----------


## abdou2403

I need this manual,　* hydrocarbon risk and volume assessment reference manual* (Allin Folinsbee)
could anyone help please?

----------


## milanais

I need this book, please

----------


## yasirkhanjadoon

i cant access them .... ? any one can help

----------


## Yamil_Assad

Manu thanks, very interesting topic

----------


## Azad

Link in Original post updated

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rns

i'm looking courses  abouts petroleum economics

----------


## hhj1998

thanks!

----------


## vodich123

Good book.Thanks!

----------


## oiler

Thanks.!

----------


## shopy

Thanks a lot. Do you happen to have any links to softwares like REP 5.0 or crystall ball that would better put this to practise.

See More: Economic Risk in Hydrocarbon Exploration

----------


## ngocquydoan

A great thanks, very nice

----------


## reservoir_ff

Thank you

----------


## ShaleRep

It's certainly not for everyone. Have to be willing to accept total loss to play.

----------


## Avisek Sen

Thanks.

----------


## jovyan

thanks. THe link still works

----------


## Azad

New Links

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## corex

I have Merak Peep and Que$tor new versions. I would like to exchange them with a new Reservoir Software.
My Address: karencorex#gmail.com

----------

